# Frage an Buffed zwecks Char-Signatur



## KenosDark (16. September 2008)

Ich habe die SuFu benutzt und nix gefunden, wenn einer den Link zum Thread hat, was hiermit zu tun hat, bitte posten und dann closen.


Wird es solche Charsignaturen wie bei wow geben oder eher nicht?


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Das es sowas bei curse schon gibt, denke ich buffed.de arbeitet auch schon dran :-)


----------



## KenosDark (16. September 2008)

Endlich eine Antwort.

Danke Schwester


----------



## Haxxler (16. September 2008)

Schreib das nächste mal am besten noch hin, welches Game du meinst ^^


----------



## KenosDark (16. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Schreib das nächste mal am besten noch hin, welches Game du meinst ^^



Das stand eigentich im Warhammer Forum bis es verschoben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (16. September 2008)

Achso.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2008)

Ich sag mal, ja kommt.

Auf die Frage "Wann?": When it's done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2008)

Wann kommt das nochmal Zam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ne, kleiner Spaß bitte nich hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

